

Sharecropping in the Orchard: Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2004/11/sharecropping-in-orchard.html

======
tptacek
I think you're giving short shrift to the first Gruber Konfab post, which did
not simply say "tough luck, Arlo", but also contained a credible argument that
Dashboard didn't rib Konfabulator off in the first place.

I would not be surprised to find that you agree with me that it's Apple's
prerogative to make whatever decisions it wants to optimize for end-user
experience --- the point I _think_ you're articulating with "especially if the
orchard is better off under the care of the landlord" or however you put it.
Dashboard is better than Konfabulator. iTunes is better than Audion.

I don't know whether the iPhone will be better off in an ObjC-only ecosystem,
but it might be. Classic Mode, Java, and Java Cocoa were debacles on OS X.

~~~
raganwald
I certainly agree it's Apple's prerogative to optimize for the user
experience, for the stockholder's value, or both :-) I find the thought of
Flash on the iPhone revolting, and it isn't just a case of not using Flash
applications: I don't want the platform watered down and the financial race to
the bottom becoming a UI race to the bottom as well.

That being said, I am writing my own iPhone Go UI as a web application rather
than a native application :-)

------
mark_l_watson
Nice, especially in view of Apple's new TOS for the iPhone SDK.

Want to avoid being am iPhone sharecopper? Stick with web apps and
HTML(5)+Javascript clients that run on multiple small devices.

